

Mindfulness, Stress Reduction & Healing; Jon Kabat-Zinn, 2007, Google Tech Talk - chalst
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7128459048009318384#

======
topherjaynes
Clicked, and the video says "Video is currently not available." Anyone else
having this problem?

Anyways, here is the YouTube link:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSU8ftmmhmw>

